# Dan Harris is alive!



## DanHarris (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I hope you're all well, I'm finally back after a long (ish) break from cubing, I've been doing all kinds of grown up stuff like moving jobs and getting a new house - well I've finally been able to get a little more settled and have some time and energy to devote to cubing again.

I've missed you all a lot and hope to see you at a competition in the near future 

All the best,
Dan Harris


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice to see you back!
Never met you, but I use your site a lot.


----------



## Escher (Apr 27, 2009)

Yay, Dan! I'm glad you're back in action
Are you signing up for the UK masters? I definitely think you should get yourself down there...


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome back Dan! Your F2L page and PLL page were the first algs I ever used, thanks a lot!


----------



## CubingDuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Yay, you are like the coolest guy alive, without your book i wouldnt be able to do fridrich!


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Dan. I don't know you, but I use your site for F2L a lot. 

Might see you at the UK masters.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 27, 2009)

I watched the 'Speedcubing' video on theGuardian's profile on youtube (yesterday actually), it was awesome, well done for having fastest solve in WC07 (bit late...).
I met you in UK Open 08, you probably don't remember me though, but Welcome back to the Speedcubing World!


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yay, Dan Harris is back!!! ^^
I learned 4x4x4 Dedge pairing and PLL / OLL parity from your site, thx so much!


----------



## byu (Apr 28, 2009)

Your back! It's thanks to you I started speedcubing


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, Thanks to you, I ditched my beginner method and COLL/ELL...
Welcome back


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 28, 2009)

Dan! Congratulations on the new job and the new house! Welcome back!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice, looking forward to meeting you again! And yeah, grown up stuff is a drag.


----------



## sooland (Apr 28, 2009)

Dan, i LOVE your website. Everyone learning fridrich should go there


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 28, 2009)

memories of Dan's FMC... those were the days. 

good to see your back.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> good to see your back.


Now that's a gay typo.


----------



## yurivish (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > good to see your back.
> ...



+1 _:_cool:


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > good to see your back.
> ...



gay?


----------



## AndyK (Apr 28, 2009)

byu said:


> You're back! It's thanks to you I started speedcubing



I second that! Your website is my favorite and I learned pretty much everything I know from it. Welcome back and thanks for letting my use your images and algs on my guides


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...



Do you *not* see the implication by "your back" when Pochmann points out that it's "gay"??...

I'll spell it out, since it's not obvious to some...

Pochmann's playfully (I hope) pointing out how Erik J is happy to see Dan Harris's back (but not the fact that he is actually back into speedcubing... think physical aspects of a back... back of our body... stuff like that).


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 28, 2009)

ErikJ should have said, "I am glad to see that you*'re* back.


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



haha, i did not. didn't really need the explanation, just needed to look at it more carefully. i never considered it was an accurate description of the typo, given that the word "gay" is so wildly overused as a mundane insult. my bad.


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2009)

Great to you see you're back Dan! Hopefully we'll meet soon again, last time was at Europeans :S you'll be there at WC?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> i never considered it was an accurate description of the typo, given that the word "gay" is so wildly overused as a mundane insult.


Yeah, it was a cheerful play on both the typo as well as that common abuse of the word gay. I wouldn't seriously use it in a derogative way.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 28, 2009)

Great thing you plan a comeback man.

And like others, you' ll probably be glad to know i stopped smoking for a while now.


----------



## qazefth (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi dan, and welcome back, youre the one thta help me to start cubibg again. After I forgot the edge orient algs.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dan is back! YAY!!! Now I can learn 5x5x5 edges parity and non-parity on his website.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 28, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> ErikJ should have said, "I am glad to see that you*'re* back.



When words cannot describe stupidity, facepalm*

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FIZObJ43b...nlP7U/s320/polar-bear-face-palm_thumbnail.jpg


----------



## Radu (May 1, 2009)

welcome back Dan!


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 1, 2009)

Garmon said:


> I watched the 'Speedcubing' video on *theGuardian's profile on youtube (yesterday actually*), it was awesome, well done for having fastest solve in WC07 (bit late...).
> I met you in UK Open 08, you probably don't remember me though, but Welcome back to the Speedcubing World!


Omg, me too! yesterday
I'm happy you're back


----------



## spdcbr (May 1, 2009)

I go his site a lot, but it's never updated. Hopefully now?


----------

